# Help me..........quick(Lamington Road Shops)



## rhitwick (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi guys,
I'm planning to visit Lamington road on this Saturday,
Suggest me some GOOD shops who can provide me high end computer parts like Q6700, AbiT IX38 Quad GT board..........

Thanks


----------



## Pathik (Apr 24, 2008)

Prime ABGB, Cassette World, PC Guide, Mahavir etc.
If you are getting the Q6700 then wait for some time.. The price ll be halved soon in India too.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 24, 2008)

E bhai...............koi to hai bhai..................

Hi Pathik,
Is Prime ABGb still there?
Last time I went to Lamington Road, I couldn't find it. Can you tell me its exact position?


----------



## Pathik (Apr 24, 2008)

Usko kya hua? It was there when I had gone there 4 months back. Call here and ask for directions when you reach Lamington. Prime: 23855500


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 24, 2008)

@ Pathik
Does it stay closed on Sat-Sun.
I visited there in the afternoon. Is the shop in some gally or on the main road?


----------



## cooldude1 (Apr 24, 2008)

I dnt thnk you'll find both in ready stock anywhere in lammy


----------



## pushkaraj (Apr 25, 2008)

Benley's Infotech- Located on the right side, in the gully opposite PC Guide.

Mani Infotech - Located opposite that theatre(whose name i cant recall)


----------

